# Disassembling DCNs or All Living Things® Multi-Level Small Animal Cages



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

I want to get the All Living Things Cage because its on such a huge sale at petsmart, but once I go to college, there probably wouldn't be much room to put it anywhere. Can you disassemble it?


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I have the All Living Things Cage, double level.

It's a pain in the butt to put together, but it's not IMPOSSIBLE to dismantle it.
It'd just be really hard because you have to hammer in the pieces or they won't fit.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I take mine apart once a month to clean it (DFN) and it's never been a problem. Instead of hammering it together, try hammering the pegs into the right position; I had to do that to a couple of them and now it fits together perfectly. Though, if you do need to hammer it together and need a hammer to get it apart, I highly suggest getting a rubber mallet.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

If you remove the plastic pieces in the center of the holes, the pegs slip right in. No hammering necessary! And it stays just as sturdy.


----------



## Marilynx (Jun 1, 2015)

FiMarie said:


> If you remove the plastic pieces in the center of the holes, the pegs slip right in. No hammering necessary! And it stays just as sturdy.


THank you so much for this recommendation. It just saved us much snarling and muttering of maledictions as we assemble our DCN.


----------

